# September Photo Challenge



## AE35Unit (Sep 1, 2009)

First of all can I just thank everyone for voting for my photos-means a lot!
Now, seeing as the birthstone for this month is the Sapphire I thought I'd make the subject this month  *Blue* 

So get your thinking caps on guys and lets make it a blue september! 
As usual two entries per poster and voting starts around the 27th.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 2, 2009)

We've come full circle! I do like it when it's a bit more wide open to interpretation, though... Will be snapping away presently.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 2, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> We've come full circle! I do like it when it's a bit more wide open to interpretation, though... Will be snapping away presently.



Oh i didn't realise it had already been used as a theme! Did I enter that month?(my memory is terrible!)


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 2, 2009)

May I start the ball rolling with this one? I dont think i've posted this one before.


----------



## GOLLUM (Sep 2, 2009)

Well your photo was a standout, so well done Mr. Unit!

That pic is interesting, not sure what that spider is traversing though?


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 2, 2009)

GOLLUM said:


> Well your photo was a standout, so well done Mr. Unit!
> 
> That pic is interesting, not sure what that spider is traversing though?



Thanks. Its a kids gardden slide.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 3, 2009)

It's been a while, but I think I may have a go this month.

Here's my first attempt:


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 3, 2009)

Love it, Talysia! You should have a go more often.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, HJ - I think I will.  I've been wanting to get back into this for a while now, so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok here's my 1st effort.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 3, 2009)

That's also bloody brilliant ultraculture.


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 3, 2009)

Cheers HJ, funny what you can do with a bottle of washing up liquid.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Sep 3, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Oh i didn't realise it had already been used as a theme! Did I enter that month?(my memory is terrible!)


 
It was the very first Challenge AE.

Talysia, that is a great shot. I like it!  Great start to this challenge by you, AE, and UltraCulture already!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 3, 2009)

Nico Rosberg gives his blue & white Williams some welly in the rain at Spa practice.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, Lady - I just hope my second attempt turns out ok.

And there are some really good photos here already - I love that shade of blue, UltraCulture.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2009)

My second entry


----------



## Lioness (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wondering, how blue does something have to be?
I've got a pic with a lot of sky in it, but the main subject is multicoloured and white.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice, Foxbat!

Ok, here's my second entry:


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2009)

I like both your 'blue' entries, Talysia.  It is good to see you entering again. 

Foxbat's are also very good, especially the washing up liquid!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 4, 2009)

Some gtreat shots so far already-gonna be tough picking a winner!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Taly's pencils are my favourite, thus far. 



As yet, I have no idea what to do for this. 

I didn't enter the last 'Blue', though, so I'll try and come up with something...


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! I love Taly's pencil shot the most so far, though there's already some other great entries....

Glad you've entered this month, Tal! 



Well, I can't decide which other shot to enter, so I'll just upload one for now:








And well done, AE, for winning last month's challenge! I voted for you, too.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2009)

Leisha said:


> And well done, AE, for winning last month's challenge! I voted for you, too.


 

Thats a fine looking Peacock. My other half recently completed a Peacock cross stitch-looks fabulous!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2009)

My second entry-recent evidence of bears in my garden!


----------



## Talysia (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, Rosie, Seph and Leisha - it's been good to get my camera out again and take a few photos.   This month's topic really gave me lots of ideas!

And wow - I love the peacock, Leisha - the colours are something special!  The blue bearprints are a great shot, too.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 6, 2009)

Blue Remembered Hills....


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 7, 2009)

2nd entry.






Well it's mainly blue.


----------



## Lioness (Sep 7, 2009)

It looks vicious


----------



## Wybren (Sep 8, 2009)

I am really liking Taly's blue pencils and Leisha's peacock.

my first one.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice! Though a little purple...


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Purple? I'd say that looks blue........ Am I wrong?

Anyway, I thought I'd use a different image this time for me:


----------



## Wybren (Sep 9, 2009)

* Runs screaming*

That is seriously scary, but very blue


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL! I like the clown in blue. Gives him an edge.  He's actually a hologram, though.

But I'd say your flowers *are* purple. Well, on my laptop screen they look blue.......


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 9, 2009)

Rrrr, clowns. Not right.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 9, 2009)

If ever I was tempted to use mod abilities for personal reasons, Leish....


----------



## Erin99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh! I thought you liked clowns, Hoopy? I could have sworn it was you who loved them like zombies... 

I was wrong?

I was wrong!  Sorry!

Edit: Py! Hello! LOL! Yeah, oops....

*looks sheepish*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 9, 2009)

Zombies are my mortal enemies, we are doomed to fight one another til the end of time. We have a love/hate relationship.


Clowns are just...wrong.


----------



## Overread (Sep 9, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
*flees the thread*


----------



## Wybren (Sep 9, 2009)

Leisha said:


> LOL! I like the clown in blue. Gives him an edge.  He's actually a hologram, though.
> 
> But I'd say your flowers *are* purple. Well, on my laptop screen they look blue.......



A hologram? that is seriously cool. but still incredibly scary.

The look blue on my laptop too, though they have a purple strip up the middle. They are mums blue hyacinths.


----------



## BookStop (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, wow. First thing I see when looking a this page is kind of terrifying. Clowns are seriously creepy, and having one poised to escape the dark confines of the picture right there on the computer screen in my office is particularly so. *shivers* Nice job, Leisha  

I see what you all mean about the flowers. They're purpley at a glance, but on inspection so obviously blue. Look like little royal blue tongues that've gorged on some grape lollies. I bet they are fab in your mum's garden too.


----------



## Wybren (Sep 14, 2009)

They are beautiful in mums garden. She has all sorts of beautiful stuff in her garden, we were too early on our last visit to catch it in full bloom though. The place in summer is just awesome.


----------



## Lioness (Sep 24, 2009)

I've finally got around to doing this.

Here we go.

Some uni students, who were all (very obligingly I might add) wearing blue.







And a close up of my school bag, in all its blueness:






This school bag has lasted me since I was about 7...that's 9 1/2 years. It deserves a photo.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 24, 2009)

Ella that bag close up makes a neat abstract! Got it up on dArt?


----------



## Lioness (Sep 24, 2009)

Not yet...I was too tired last night.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Sep 28, 2009)

I apologize that I wasn't able to get the poll up yesterday to being the voting. I have given an extra day to vote, so please note that the poll will close on October 1st, instead of the usual last day of the month. The rules are as follows:


****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 



**Please do not vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Thursday 10/1 (Arizona time)**​ 
The winner will decide the challenge theme for October! 




* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 

*Cast your vote*​


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 28, 2009)

This month was a write-off for me, wish I'd gotten some time for photos...

My vote went to Talysia's pencils. Elegant in its simplicity.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 29, 2009)

Leisha's clown for me. Seriously scarey


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 29, 2009)

Ultraculture's was my pick. Really nice.

Though a close runner-up was Talysia's pencils.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 29, 2009)

I voted for Leisha's peacock - I just loved that shade of blue.  Ultraculture's was a really close second, though!


----------



## Wybren (Sep 29, 2009)

I went with Taly's blue pencils this month.


----------



## BookStop (Sep 29, 2009)

THis was a really tough month and I went back and forth, back and forth....

I voted for Wy's flowers, but i just want to give out kudos for Lioness' students, and Leisha's peacock and clown, and Tal's penc....really all shots were very good this month!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 29, 2009)

I voted  for Ella's bag- I'm a sucker for cool close ups!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 29, 2009)

I voted for Leisha this month, but it was a very close run thing with Talysia's pencils.



* Wonders if anyone would dare select a Clown theme one month. Mwhahahahaha! *


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2009)

I couldn't come up with any worthwhile shot for this one.  All my ideas were really obvious, and pretty uninspiring.  


I voted for Taly's pencils.  Leisha's peacock was a close second.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2009)

We have a winner!  Lady W hasn't had a chance to post the official results yet, but the voting is closed:

Congratulations, Talysia!  

Looking forward to seeing your theme for October!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 2, 2009)

And with 38% of the vote, our winner for September is......



*Talysia!!!*​

Congratulations Talysia!!! Great job with your shots this month. Whenever you're ready, post up the new challenge for November.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 2, 2009)

Well done, Talysia.

And it was my close second, so I'm happy.



(But will others be so happy when Leisha's Blue Clown comes visiting in the night....  )


----------



## Talysia (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I must say, I'm surprised, but I'm really grateful for all your votes and comments.

I'll go and start the new thread, then.  Although the topic might not be a surprise to some...


----------



## Lioness (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to vote, seeing as I was away and all, but I planned to vote for Talysia...I loved the pencils.

Congratulations on your win, you deserved it.


----------



## Talysia (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, Lioness - I enjoyed taking part, although I'm not sure I'm all that good at picking topics for the contest!


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 4, 2009)

Nonsense, it's a good theme. It's our fault for being geographically challenged!


----------

